# miui batt. stats?



## darth_yoda (Oct 25, 2011)

OK so after using multiple calibrations suggestions my batter will now drop from %70-%50 and within 45 minutes down to %20. So...would any kind soul please suggest a more accurate method for me.( used the battery calibration app last night. Charged to %100.. unplugged...drained till shut off. Plugged in and recharched to full. Third time with same result. Thank you.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

darth_yoda said:


> OK so after using multiple calibrations suggestions my batter will now drop from %70-%50 and within 45 minutes down to %20. So...would any kind soul please suggest a more accurate method for me.( used the battery calibration app last night. Charged to %100.. unplugged...drained till shut off. Plugged in and recharched to full. Third time with same result. Thank you.


How old is your battery? If you have more than one, do both exhibit the same behavior? I'm guessing other roms didn't do this?


----------



## darth_yoda (Oct 25, 2011)

The battery is 5mos. Old. The issue occurred after flashing the 10.21 miui and using a method referred to in the miui.us forums suggesting a method of wiping stats on the go. Previous methods proved effective. This version seemed to produce inaccurate stats regardless of any other attempts to reset the stats afterwards. I just SBFd x2 and will wipe again. Not sure what else would help. Thanks for replying.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

darth_yoda said:


> The battery is 5mos. Old. The issue occurred after flashing the 10.21 miui and using a method referred to in the miui.us forums suggesting a method of wiping stats on the go. Previous methods proved effective. This version seemed to produce inaccurate stats regardless of any other attempts to reset the stats afterwards. I just SBFd x2 and will wipe again. Not sure what else would help. Thanks for replying.


OK, probably not the battery. I would just keep letting the battery go all the way down to the point where the phone shuts down and then charge it up all the way and repeat. The software should eventually catch up. Btw, I also detect a different calibration curve between Miui and Vortex.


----------

